# FR: venir de l'/d'Angleterre, de (la) France, du Canada - article devant les noms de pays



## lilliputthegreat

I've read in a French text book that <<de>> preceeds the name of a feminine country starting with a consonant and <<d'>> preceeds the name of a country (masculine or femnine) starting with a vowel. Therefore, wouldn't it be proper to say <<je viens *d'*Angleterre>> instead of << je viens *de l*'Angleterre?>> If no, why so?

[…]

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one. This thread is specifically about _venir de_. See also our language resources about countries as well as the following threads:
FR: de (la) France - article
de (la) France, de l'/d'Angleterre, etc. - article devant les noms de pays après "de" ? - forum Français Seulement


----------



## anangelaway

lilliputthegreat said:
			
		

> <<je viens *d'*Angleterre>>  instead of << je viens *de l*'Angleterre?>>
> <<Je suis partie en Angleterre>>  ou <<Je suis partie à l'Angleterre>>


 
Bonsoir ! 

The following link provided by Aupick at once, will surely absorbs your doubts.
I'm sure someone will post an interesting explanation.


----------



## semiller

Bonjour!  I've heard some people say, "Je viens de France" and others say "Je viens de la France."  Are both correct?  I always thought that the "la" in the second sentence is not required.  If so, does this rule apply to all feminine countries?  Examples would include "Je viens de Belgique," "Je viens de Suisse, etc.  Merci bien!


----------



## Donaldos

As far as I am concerned, I would only say "Je viens de France" (no article).


----------



## sneaky13

je viens de la France= j'arrive de la France
je viens de France= je suis français (ou au moins résident)


----------



## semiller

Yes, just as I suspected, no article.  Merci bien!


----------



## SonnenscheinANA

Wow. That's a good site. 

It made all sense to me until I came across one of my exercises in the French book. 

So you have to say: Il vient de Bretagne (feminine)
or you have to say: Il vient du Canada.   (masculine)

All good up to here until the book said: Il vient de LA Cote d'Ivoire. But why that now? 

Also, the website above with the link says "Il vient de Cote d'Ivoire" but the book says LA, so is the book wrong? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## mmepixie

Bonjour,

Est-ce qu'on dit "Je viens *de* Canada" ou "Je viens *du* Canada". Egalement, Je viens *de la* France/*de* France? Encore plus, "au sud *de la* France" ou "au sud *de* France"? Ce sont des questions grammaticals qui me laissent perplexe depuis un bon bout de temps.

Merci par avance.


----------



## brian

I think it depends on the place. For example, I'd say "Je viens *de* France" but "Je viens *du* Canada". I think it's a masculine-feminine thing.

However, it's easiest just to say "Je suis *canadien/français*."


----------



## grenouille182

si le pays est du genre féminim on dit : Je viens de France, Je viens de Slovaquie, Je viens de Colombie 
et si le pays est du genre masculin on dit : Je viens du Canada, je viens du Vénézuéla, je viens du Libéria  etc. ...
c´est correct ce que j´ai écrit ?


----------



## wordreferant

I'm confused by these: Je viens de Australie. Je viens d'Inde. Je viens de Indonésie. Je viens d'Ukraine. What's the rule with vowels? Usually d' but why sometimes is it de?


----------



## janpol

Je viens d*e A*ustralie. Je viens d'Inde. Je viens d*e I*ndonésie. Je viens d'Ukraine.
e a = deux voyelles >>> hiatus, même remarque pour e i.
Il faut élider le "de" >>> d'Australie, d'Indonésie


----------



## Maître Capello

When the name of a country starts with a vowel (except Y), you have to do the elision.

_Je viens de Australie/Indonésie_  → _Je viens *d'*Australie/Indonésie_.


----------



## janpol

de l' / de la  :
<< je viens *de l*'Angleterre?>>
mais "il vient de l'Angleterre profonde".


----------



## mancunienne girl

So..... following this rule would one say "il vient des Seychelles", "il vient d'Haiti?"


----------



## Maître Capello

Yes that's it. 

_Il vient des Seychelles._ 
_Il vient d'Haiti._ 

As to _Haiti_, note that that country is usually not preceded by an article anyway. See also FR: Haïti / l'Haïti / le Haïti - d'Haïti / de Haïti - article & élision.


----------



## profenfloride

Why isn’t an article used with venir with feminine countries (ex: venir de France), but it is with masculine countries (ex: venir du Canada)?  Isn’t the “du” a contraction of “de” and “le”?


----------



## Maître Capello

Yes, _du_ is indeed the contraction of preposition _de_ and definite article _le_ in this case. And that's the very reason you can't omit it because the preposition can never be omitted – you require _de/d', du, des_. In other words, as _la_ and _l'_ are the only two definite articles that don't contract with _de_, they are the only ones you may omit.

_venir *de la* France_  / _venir *de* France_ 
_venir *de l'*Angleterre_  / _venir *d'*Angleterre_ 

_venir *du* Canada_  / _venir Canada_ 
_venir *des* États-Unis_  / _venir États-Unis_


----------



## mancunienne girl

This just came up again. Why "Je viens de Australie" but "Je viens d'Argentine?". Why is one "d'" and the other "de". Les deux sont féminins et les deux commencent avec "A".


----------



## yuechu

It should be "Je viens d'Australie."


----------



## mancunienne girl

Yuechu, that's what I thought, but "Anangelaway's" link shows otherwise.  Just goes to show you can't trust everything in print.


----------



## Sawa99

sneaky13 said:


> je viens de la France= j'arrive de la France
> je viens de France= je suis français (ou au moins résident)


Ca marche aussi avec les noms de pays masculins?
p.ex.
Je viens du Canada = j'arrive du Canada
Je viens de Canada = je suis canadien ?

ou on dit : "Je viens du Canada" pour les deux opptions?

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

On ne peut pas dire _venir *de* Canada_  ; l'article est obligatoire dans ce cas. Comme je l'ai dit :


Maître Capello said:


> as _la_ and _l'_ are the only two definite articles that don't contract with _de_, they are the only ones you may omit.




Quoi qu'il en soit, même si ce n'est pas faux, je ne dirais personnellement pas _Je viens de la France_. Je dirais : _Je *re*viens *de* France_.


----------



## Sawa99

Merci beaucoup!


----------

